# Anyone know of Syrah Goldens in GA?



## masterfisher3043 (Sep 14, 2018)

https://www.syrahgoldens.com/
Located in Jefferson, GA. I'm looking for an English Cream and will be my very first puppy so could use some feedback on what to look out for. Anyone heard of this breeder? Impressions from their website? any red flags or areas for concern?


Their 8wk pups are $2350. Imported puppies from Syrah Ireland are $2550. Not sure what the difference is, is it worth the extra cost to go with the imported?


The lady said that they keep the adults in family homes when not in season/having pups,so I'm a little concerned I won't be able to meet the parents in person when I go up there to visit soon. Is this normal for breeders?


Really appreciate any guidance/responses


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Yikes! This breeder is just plain scary and way overpriced. They have 6 litters between 2 weeks old and 9 weeks old on the AKC market place. That is the most litters I personally have seen on there. This is clearly a business were puppies are a product and the least amount of investment is made in producing them. Between the 6 litters, there are 11 parent dogs. In those 11 parent dogs there is a grand total of one verifiable health certification. Each parent should have hips, elbows, current eyes and cardiologist heart, for four certifications for each parent dog. That right, out of what should be 44 health certifications in order, there is only one. 

For that price you should expect not only full and verifiable health certifications but parents who get out and do something other than make puppies like some sort of puppy ATM. This kind of breeding is exactly why there is a knee jerk reaction to the made up marketing term “English Cream”. Nearly every time a breeder is breeding for color, everything else slips.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is her 6 last litters in AKC Marketplace. As you can see she does acknowledge that her dogs don’t have the health certifications they should. I also attached a screenshot of her website that points out that breeders missing these health certifications should be skipped. Interesting that her website encourages you to skip her as a breeder but, it is good advice.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That's hysterical, she says move on if clearances are missing yet is producing puppies from just that. 

I am sure there are threads on her business scheme on here, just do a search- there's nothing good about that business. And it is a business.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree with the other comments in this thread. I’ve looked over this website before, and they are not breeding to better the breed in any way, and are cutting corners so that they can mass produce puppies. You can do better, even if you really do want a puppy with a European pedigree.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Here’s a thread that has some information on them. 

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...r-puppy/380690-any-advice-these-breeders.html


----------



## masterfisher3043 (Sep 14, 2018)

I really appreciate the responses, very helpful info and advice. This confirms some of the initial suspicions I had about them. Although not my only motive, I do have a preference for a lighter color english golden if the breeder reputation/quality is reasonably respectable. Does anyone know of any breeders of this variety in GA or the near the border? I live in Atlanta Thanks again for the help


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd suggest that you spend a little more time learning about this subject before continuing to search. It will help you weed out the obvious crummy breeders in about 10 seconds if you do the foundation work ahead of time. For instance, if you find a website or facebook page where the breeder uses the words "English Cream" or "white" or "silver" and is bragging in any way about the coat color of the dogs, or says "champion bloodlines" or "world champion" then you can be 99.9% sure that the person is not a reputable hobby breeder. Golden Retriever fanciers who are serious about the future of the breed simply do not use these words. 

Chances are the you will have to be prepared to travel if you are making coat color a top priority. There simply are not very many really great options in your area. You want someone who shows their dogs in some venue (preferably multiple venues) and is religious about health clearances and genetic testing and isn't raising puppies like livestock.

If you educate yourself it will allow you to quickly recognize undesirable breeders so you waste less time and can move on. If you read the following links, it will explain quite a bit of this. I've included links for the U.S. and Canadian Golden Retriever clubs:

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...py/443737-help-english-cream-breeders-ny.html

https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/grca-code-of-ethics/

https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/health-research/

https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/more-topics-before-you-buy/

https://grcc.net/


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

masterfisher3043 said:


> I really appreciate the responses, very helpful info and advice. This confirms some of the initial suspicions I had about them. Although not my only motive, I do have a preference for a lighter color english golden if the breeder reputation/quality is reasonably respectable. Does anyone know of any breeders of this variety in GA or the near the border? I live in Atlanta Thanks again for the help



You can find plenty of lighter color Golden Retrievers that are coming from reputable breeders who follow the GRCA's COE. Golden Retrievers come in a variety of shades so finding a lighter shade GR is really not that hard. However, if by "lighter color" you really mean "cream" then your search for a breeder who follows the GRCA's COE will be much harder. 

I have a delightful Golden Retriever from a breeder in Atlanta. She has dams of varying shades and occasionally anticipates that a litter will skew towards the lighter end of the spectrum, but they are not "cream" and they are not bred for color, so the litter is what it is in terms of coat color, which means the pups might skew darker than anticipated.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Never mind. I thought the content was from the AKC marketplace but see it was a screenshot of both AKC and her website.


----------



## Leigh Wansley Burgess (Nov 8, 2019)

Who is the breeder in Atlanta that you mention?


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Leigh Wansley Burgess said:


> Who is the breeder in Atlanta that you mention?



I think you're referring to my post. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Picasso's Dream (Dec 24, 2019)

masterfisher3043 said:


> https://www.syrahgoldens.com/
> Located in Jefferson, GA. I'm looking for an English Cream and will be my very first puppy so could use some feedback on what to look out for. Anyone heard of this breeder? Impressions from their website? any red flags or areas for concern?
> 
> 
> ...


DO NOT BUY A PUPPY FROM THIS BREEDER..... breeding underage dogs (GRCA) Breeding untested dogs!! Tests are done at 24 months. GRCA breeding is 24 months. Dogs are not physically or mentally ready under that age. Plus parents of their puppies don't have testing either....Check for your self......you just need a parent's registered name...go to OFA and check.... Keeping them in family homes save them thousands of dollars!!!! Fosters pay all medical bills and food. What a deal for the breeder!!


----------



## Picasso's Dream (Dec 24, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> That's hysterical, she says move on if clearances are missing yet is producing puppies from just that.
> 
> I am sure there are threads on her business scheme on here, just do a search- there's nothing good about that business. And it is a business.


It is just that.....a business... each female is worth about 170,000 to her in puppies!!


----------



## Doglover999 (Jul 19, 2020)

Which breeder did you end up use for your puppy? Thanks!



masterfisher3043 said:


> European-Type Light Golden Retrievers | Syrah Goldens
> Located in Jefferson, GA. I'm looking for an English Cream and will be my very first puppy so could use some feedback on what to look out for. Anyone heard of this breeder? Impressions from their website? any red flags or areas for concern?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leigh Wansley Burgess (Nov 8, 2019)

Doglover999 said:


> Which breeder did you end up use for your puppy? Thanks!


We used Tanglewood Goldens. Great experience.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I know of a case where she sued the 'guardian home' to get the bitch back AS A PUPPY to breed- yes, this bitch had and still has no clearances other than practitioner heart (and multiples of that for whatever reason, I have to think given she does this on many of her animals she just doesn't remember who she got the inadequate heart clearance on so she does them over and over????) and she claimed way more than that to the judge.
I wish this sort of money grabbing/scamming greeder would just stop their side business taking advantage of others and helpless dogs who did not ask to be brought into this world and who are being used for their uterus and nothing more. It's disgusting. And I can't help but think with all that's out there on this greeder, the buyer has to either be stupid or ...well, I can't think of a second excuse for giving her money or for giving her puppies homes when they are just going to be taken advantage of. 


Picasso's Dream said:


> It is just that.....a business... each female is worth about 170,000 to her in puppies!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

THIRTEEN(13) litters on marketplace. That's @$3k each, and my (perhaps off by one or two) count of each, 97 puppies... *not one* of the bitches involved has core clearances...anyone imagine this breeder has ANYTHING besides money in her pocket as a motivator? She also appears to be using Syrahirl as an alternate kennel name...


----------



## Sita (Sep 8, 2021)

Leigh Wansley Burgess said:


> Who is the breeder in Atlanta that you mention?


Can you share the breeder in GA, with me....


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Go to the AGRC site/FB page- they have puppy referral.


----------

